# Eighty-four GitaneTeamPro



## slowride (Nov 9, 2022)

Hello gang. Some nice machines you’ve all been posting. Found this lovely wandering gypsy and wanted to share her.  I believe it’s original except front tire (swallow) and chain (kmc). Owner said it never had a yellow Turbo. Maybe the “Lemond”spec. Anyone have a lead on identical replacement hoods? My plan is only to clean/wax , refresh wheel bearings, and replace tires.


----------



## slowride (Nov 9, 2022)

A few more pics


----------



## bikerbluz (Nov 10, 2022)

Very nice!


----------



## Eric Amlie (Nov 10, 2022)

Looks like workmanship improved from the early seventies models.


----------



## rstytnsp (Nov 10, 2022)

helicoMatic !


----------



## slowride (Nov 10, 2022)

Eric Amlie said:


> Looks like workmanship improved from the early seventies models.



Workmanship is head and shoulders above 70s foil era bikes.


----------



## juvela (Nov 10, 2022)

-----

marvelous to find it in such fine nick, and nearly _tutto originale_ as well  😃

Prugnat 62/d lug pattern with cutout added

Spidel marked pedals are Atom 700



-----


----------



## sworley (Nov 10, 2022)

Repop DiaCompe hoods are on Velo Orange. You may need to turn to eBay for NOS Modolo ones, I don't believe those have been reproduced.


----------

